# saturday hunt (pics)



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is our saturdays kill, it was a blast out in the decoys.
And yes he did call those barn rats in with those calls. :sniper: [/img]


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I really hope I can sneak out for a snow goose hunt this spring.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

nice job. Looks like you and the dog had fun. Is there any birds left up there? Or is the migration gone past yet? Just looking to see if it would be worth going up to northern SD?


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

So does squirrel season actually close as stated in the state regs or is that just a suggestion,or can you be goose hunting and shoot squirrels?
If that is legal can you post your pic on the internet? Just wondering.


----------



## Maz (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd like directions to the barn rats. That is great night time fun with .22 birdshot and a flash light. It looks like you are over-gunned, although the one is obviously a trophy!


----------



## Matt Vanderpan (Nov 21, 2007)

Jewish Mallard said:


> So does squirrel season actually close as stated in the state regs or is that just a suggestion,or can you be goose hunting and shoot squirrels?
> If that is legal can you post your pic on the internet? Just wondering.


Hey Jew I hope you ID birds better than vermin. Rats and squirrels are different species and rats are not listed in the proclamation.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt Vanderpan said:


> Jewish Mallard said:
> 
> 
> > So does squirrel season actually close as stated in the state regs or is that just a suggestion,or can you be goose hunting and shoot squirrels?
> ...


Are rats with wings listed in the proclamation?


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Good job on the rats!, 
I useually use a spinning tail rat decoy. It work alright but you get lots of glare off of it in the afternoon. Rats are realy hard to decoy tho, so good job!


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

So the big one in the back is actually a Rat? Looked like a squirrel to me.My bad then.


----------

